# let's get this started



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

i'll post more from HERE later


----------



## sun98gtiVR6 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: let's get this started (DUTCHMANia)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: let's get this started (sun98gtiVR6)*


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

/\ No pictures of that boneyard VW Fox on wheel catching fire?


----------



## G-K-R (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (eurowner)*

That fox was awesome especially when it had the v6 twin turbo in it. Man that thing moved. Now it sits somewhere still rolled over from ski saw mill a few years ago. Btw this Motorsport forum is awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (DuBenforcer)*



















































































































































_Modified by ramon. at 11:51 AM 6-11-2008_


----------



## aircooled56 (Jul 6, 2006)

Keep it coming, this forum rocks!


----------



## G-K-R (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (aircooled56)*


----------



## salteatervw (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: let's get this started (DUTCHMANia)*

Wrong thread


----------



## salteatervw (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: let's get this started (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## GTI MK1 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: let's get this started (DUTCHMANia)*

































































_Modified by GTI MK1 at 10:42 PM 6-12-2008_


_Modified by GTI MK1 at 9:37 PM 6-13-2008_


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: let's get this started (DUTCHMANia)*

post up some more mk4s


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: let's get this started (durteeclean)*


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: let's get this started (DUTCHMANia)*

awesome thread


----------



## 4valvemk2 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: let's get this started (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_










"strapped to it's aerodynamic body."








That's rad! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mgyip (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: let's get this started (4valvemk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4valvemk2* »_"strapped to it's aerodynamic body."









I'm still trying to figure out what they compared the A2 GTi to in order to determine that it was aerodynamic...


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: let's get this started (mgyip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mgyip* »_
I'm still trying to figure out what they compared the A2 GTi to in order to determine that it was aerodynamic...

it has a lower CW vallue then an Audi TT.. really, look it up


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: let's get this started (DUTCHMANia)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: let's get this started (ANT THE KNEE)*

good stuff. never even though to create this.
heres our blog - http://www.oneighturbo.com
Heres one of our galleries from the Scirocco GT24 at the 24hr of Nurburgring
http://www.media.oneighturbo.c...gring/
Scirocco GT24 PR shots
http://www.media.oneighturbo.com/vw/race_scirocco/
Scirocco GT24 promo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COGD9iFPmpA


----------



## 8gti16valve6 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: let's get this started (OLD GHOST)*

yes ive heard that as well, even though it looks like a shoe box on wheels, (but i love it!) a mk2 is VERY aerodynamic! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cutright (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: let's get this started (DUTCHMANia)*

my contribution








































http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=cwhI6Kqrgm0
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=IVRAhUBd6Yk
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=qWS6hMQmD6s


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: let's get this started (sun98gtiVR6)*

























CLICK FOR BIG VERSION

CLICK FOR BIG VERSION




















































_Modified by DUTCHMANia at 10:25 PM 6-24-2008_


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## DBR007 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: let's get this started (mgyip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mgyip* »_
I'm still trying to figure out what they compared the A2 GTi to in order to determine that it was aerodynamic...

x2.


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: let's get this started (DUTCHMANia)*

When I'm not terribly tired, I'll post up my stockpile of racing photos! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: let's get this started (salteatervw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *salteatervw* »_










LOL ... why, did that " make the cut " ? ... is that yours ?

.
.
.


----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (DuBenforcer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuBenforcer* »_ 










EEK !


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: let's get this started (DUTCHMANia)*









































































http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v22/xPetex/DUBS%20ETC/DS2_0149_jpg.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v22/xPetex/DUBS%20ETC/DSC_3239_jpg.jpg


----------



## zeroman (Nov 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*









thats the monster truck edition MK2....


----------



## greengti81 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: let's get this started (Gans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gans* »_











Hey thats me !!!! Thats turn 1 at Waterford Hills , Michigan.
Thanks for posting that


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: let's get this started (greengti81)*

Awesome pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep them coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rodrigo18 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: let's get this started (vr6fanatic)*

more pics...!!


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: let's get this started (Rodrigo18)*


----------



## will-editionone (Dec 29, 2007)

kickass thread


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (will-editionone)*


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_.

Ha, I saw how good those pics were and i finally put 2 + 2 together. Well, and your sig.


























































We had a GTI cup goin for a while

















_Modified by sump22 at 8:25 PM 8-13-2008_


_Modified by sump22 at 8:27 PM 8-13-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Oh no no no no.... those motorsport shots on the track were not shot by me! I have taken many of the photos like the one below but the track shots were not shot by me.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Ah well, still cool.








More pics y'all!


----------



## 8v o'Fury (Sep 9, 2004)

Ummm... hi-res of the last pic please?? Pretty please?????


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (8v o'Fury)*

never thought green and purple would work that well together


----------



## Biskits (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


----------



## BrockGTi (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Biskits)*

Awesome. Thanks for that^^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (BrockGTi)*

nice article http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yummy APR Motorsport Car 171:


----------

